# Allentown Pa.



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

A VERY good client of ours has a property in Allentown that he needs a contractor for, it is a shopping center on Airport Rd. Please PM me if you're interested. He is typically pretty thorough, he'll ask for and check references. But he's a reasonable guy, pays his bills(on time) and never micro manages a site from a distance, if you say it needs it his answer is most always do it. At this time it's a snow contract he's looking for, though it could rollover into a landscape account as well. I have never laid eyes on this site, so I really can't answer any questions.


----------



## catpaver825 (Dec 7, 2008)

*allentown pa*

I sent you a pm sent


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Got your PM, call you in a little bit.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sent you PM. if its still open.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Mike,

I have had a few responses in regard to this property. If any of the guys that responded early do not pan out I'll let you know.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------

